# [EMERGE] emerge --resume (résolu)

## man in the hill

Salut ,

Je suis entrain de faire un emerge -e world et j'ai planté sur dev-perl/Image-Imlib2-1.08  mais je ne l'ai pas skipé , j'ai fait qques test sans succès et je ne peux plus redémarrer ou le plantage a eu lieu , il me "resume" juste Image-Imlib2 alors qu'il restait 87 paquets. Quel fichier  emerge --resume  lit pour reprendre là ou il c'est arrêté, j'ai ouvert le fichier d'emerge en python mais je n'ai pas trouvé ce que je cherchais...Il ne semble pas que cela soit les log d'émerge...

Merci,

                                                                               @+

ps: En passant si qqu'un connaît les commandes pour sauter plusieurs lignes ou arriver à la fin du fichier avec vi ou nano.

----------

## TTK

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps: En passant si qqu'un connaît les commandes pour sauter plusieurs lignes ou arriver à la fin du fichier avec vi ou nano.

 

Salut

G sous vim pour aller à la fin du fichier.

Désolé de t'être aussi peu utile ..

----------

## truc

c-v pour descendre et c-u pour monter m-g puis rentrer un numéro de ligne pour y aller, avec nano

c-d (ou c-f) pour descendre (plus), c-u (ou c-b) pour monter (plus), et (en mode commande) numéro_de_ligne puis G

c'est toujours ça.. pour reprendre l'emerge alors que tu as tripatouiller aute chose, il faut copier des fichiers quelques part le temps de bidouiller et les remettre après pour pouvoir 'resume'r. Malheureusement, l'aute jour je cherchais le post en parlaant sur le forum, mais je n'ai pas réussi à remettre la main dessus :/

Mais ça existe.

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

Je peux te proposer une soluce "bidouille"

```
emerge -epv world | cut -d " " -f 8 > liste.txt
```

et  

```
 for i in  `<liste.txt`;do emerge =$i ; done
```

alors bien sur tu vires de liste.txt les paquets deja emergés.

Ils apparaissent toujours dans le meme ordre donc tous ce qu'il y a avant dev-perl/Image-Imlib2-1.08 a degager.

----------

## truc

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> salut,
> 
> Je peux te proposer une soluce "bidouille"
> 
> ```
> ...

 

oula! fait au moins un 'emerge --oneshot =$i' sinon tu vas vraiment polluer ton world!

----------

## xaviermiller

et 

```
emerge --resume --skipfirst
```

  :Question: 

----------

## truc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> et 
> 
> ```
> emerge --resume --skipfirst
> ```
> ...

 

Non, car il emerge chaque paquet séparément et non un ensemble de paquet. par contre il pourrait être bon de rajouter quelque chose du style

emerge -1 =$i || echo "$i fails" >> ~/pseudolog

ainsi il aura une trace des paquets n'ayant pas compilé, mais y'a une ligne qui te permet de faire ça d'un coup(sans mon pseudolog  :Razz:  mais ça peut s'implémenter assez facilement à coup de tail du emerge.log..) ,  ça doit être un truc du style

emerge -e world || until emerge --resume --skipfirst ; do date ; done

Maintenant y'a peut-être une erreur.. à vérifier dans le forum où cette ligne y est expliquée

Edit : Je suis toujours à la recherche du post expliquant comment arreter et reprendre un 'emerge'

----------

## boozo

 *truc wrote:*   

> Edit : Je suis toujours à la recherche du post expliquant comment arreter et reprendre un 'emerge'

 

c'est pas çà que tu cherches ?   :Wink: 

----------

## truc

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*   Edit : Je suis toujours à la recherche du post expliquant comment arreter et reprendre un 'emerge' 
> 
> c'est pas çà que tu cherches ?  

 

Arf, non, bien tenté.. mais cet astuce est vraisemblablement un peu trop simple pour ce que je cherche:), En fait, c'était dans un post ou on parlait justementde emerge -skipfirst resume et tout le tralala, toolchain blahblah, un gars s'est 'ramené' et a balancé l'astuce trop bien que j'ai oublié..

Imagine, tu te fais un emerge plein_de_chose (style emerge -e wolrd..) mais t'es actuellement sur ton pc tu veux (as besoin) d'installer un petit truc de portage rapide, sans pour autant attendre la fin du lonnnnng emerge en cours. Tu stop l'emerge, tu copies les fichiers temporaires quelque part, tu lances ton emerge rapidos, puistu replace la fichiers là où ils étaient, et tu peux reprendre le lonnnng emerge. 

Donc, la même manipulation peut être faite, pour éteindre et rallumer le pc etc.. (remarque ça marche peut-être sans ça je n'ai jamais essayé..)

j'suis plus clair là?

malheureusement l''egosearch' ne fonctionne pas très bien.. j'vais tester avec google tiens;)

----------

## truc

je l'ai!

kimchi_sg :"this advice will save them a lot of time"

ça mériterai même d'être rajouter à nos tips & tricks  :Smile: 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut à tous ,

Merci pour les commandes des éditeurs et pour les astuces et les liens !!!!

 *truc wrote:*   

> je l'ai!
> 
> ça mériterai même d'être rajouter à nos tips & tricks 

 

+ 1

                                                                          @ +

----------

